# Red Tail Shark Behavior



## Jolly Mon (Mar 6, 2006)

I've had a Red Tail Black Shark and a Bala Shark together in the same tank for about 18 months (I know - not the best mix). They are both about the same size (4 in) and have never bothered each other.

I recently moved them from a 10 gal to a 55 gal. Now the Red Tail has taken to "rubbing up against" the Bala - kind of like cuddling. Does anyone know if this is aggressive behavior, a display of affection or mating behavior?


----------

